# levanzo.de



## Iwein (28. Mai 2002)

Hi 

Ich hab ne Werbung von Levanzo.de im Internet gesegen und die klang gar nicht schlecht. Aber bevor ich mich da anmelde, wollte ich ma fragen, ob die einer kennt? Kann mir jemand was über die sagen? (Servergeschwinigkeit...) Wenn einer nen sehr guten Anbieter kennt für max. 5Euro im Monat dann wäre ich interresiert.

PS: Ist die Telefonnummer mit der Vorwahl : 0421 kostenlos? (Des ist die Hotline von denen ) 

Thx Iwein


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

nee, 0421 ist nicht kostenlos; dat ist die Vorwahl von Bremen.

Gucke doch einfach mal bei http://www.webhostlist.de ..... sollte helfen.


----------

